# Patience Payoff After 30 Years



## bjaycobbson (Dec 16, 2013)

New member here, I always enjoyed collecting watches, especially hummers, and the "pride of ownership" factor. I have been searching for a certain Accutron presentation watch for over 30 years, that I knew existed. Finally I have found it and purchased it. It's an Accutron 219, N6. It could be a 218, but I doubt it. I'll have to see when I get it and open it next week. It's a presentation watch for my college, Temple University in Philadelphia Pennsylvania, USA. The inside will be a surprise as the party I purchased it from was not especially into watches. All I know is it, to quote her, "Needs Battery". The outside condition is what we call "Cherry" referring to classic cars. Even the "Battery Installed" sticker is intact on the back of the watch. Looks almost unworn. Unless whatever battery lies inside this watch has leaked and destroyed the movement, my years of patience have well paid off.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

thats lovely bj and welcome to the site, it looks like your infinite patience paid off :thumbup:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello and welcome. That's really nice to have your very own 'J.R.Hartley' moment, and then some. (An old United Kingdom television advertisment reference).

I hope the watch is a go-er for you.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome, and what a terrific story - I hope the watch brings back many happy memories.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. That is a lovely acquisition. Here's hoping that if there is a battery inside, that no damage has been done by it.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Great story.

You'll find this advice online, but make sure you get it serviced before trying a new battery. Even if it the battery hasn't leaked, the coils can fail if the gear train is gummed up with old oil from storage.

You'll find a lot of recommendations on here for Paul's work with tuning fork movements (silverhawk). He's done great work resurrecting some of mine.

Good luck.

Andy


----------



## bjaycobbson (Dec 16, 2013)

Follow-up ... The watch came in this afternoon's mail. It has definitely not been worn more than a couple of times. It is in perfect condition, no dirt, scratches or anything. Stopped what I was doing to open the watch. Same story inside. Had an original Accutron 218 battery inside. NO LEAKAGE in almost 40 years. The case gasket was still supple. I couldn't resist, heck, I'm only human, and popped in a new accucell-1 battery. The watch started up without even a tap.. Took the battery out and will get the watch cleaned and lubed, etc. Have a nice dark brown leather croc. band ordered which should come next week. I've attached a photo of the watch with it's belly open. I'm a happy camper today.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice watch and great story, BJ...I love a happy ending! Welcome to the forum, BTW.


----------

